# Do You Like Cheese Cake?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I know there are many different kinds of cheese cakes. Regardless do tell your favorite one(s) and whether or not you like the good old cheese cake. I think a majority would.

The classic cheese cake is hard to beat.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I used to like but not any more , eaten to much.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't like anything that contains Cooked Cheese. Therefore Cheesecake, lasagne and pizzas are out. Because at school, I was forced to eat this horrible cheese pie with egg!!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

[video]http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/415267/Guys-And-Dolls-Movie-Clip-Have-We-Got-A-Bet-.html[/video]

Yes I do..but maybe folks prefer strudel?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Of course! A good crust is necessary. 

Ricotta cheesecake is excellent and a bit less dense.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

They're fine I suppose, quite indifferent really. There are many better and more delicious desserts than cheese cake, that don't sink into your stomach like a brick for one thing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Judith said:


> Don't like anything that contains Cooked Cheese. Therefore Cheesecake, lasagne and pizzas are out. Because at school, I was forced to eat this horrible cheese pie with egg!!


I make a nice lemon cheesecake with cream cheese. It's not cooked.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the options should be:

I love it so much I can eat it and eat it until I'm sick


Doesn't apply to me of course


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love cheesecake & I always have - but these days, it has to be gluten-free. 
I have a couple of good recipes that I can use - one is for a delicious mocha cheesecake & nobody who eats a slice can resist taking another; which is why I don't make it very often.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I love cheesecake & I always have - but these days, it has to be gluten-free.
> I have a couple of good recipes that I can use - one is for a delicious mocha cheesecake & nobody who eats a slice can resist taking another; which is why I don't make it very often.


Recipe please! I'm not gluten intolerant but I like lots of gluten-free food.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Ooh I love cheesecake. Preferably with a sharp fruit puree such as Morello cherry to offset the sweetness. Or with rum-soaked sultanas in the body of the cheesecake. And a blob of creme fraiche. Drool.....
Did I mention that Mrs Pat and I are on a low fat diet just now? And TC reminds me about cheesecake. Sob....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I love cheesecake & I always have - but these days, it has to be gluten-free.
> I have a couple of good recipes that I can use - one is for a delicious mocha cheesecake & nobody who eats a slice can resist taking another; which is why I don't make it very often.


Only made with cream cheese. No ricotta. Heaven!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheesecake is great. Of course, things like that are only for special occasions. And lately, I haven't done anything that special.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i do like the french style a lighter cake


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Mmm yes I love cheesecake! Which reminds me I haven't had any in a long time


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Of course! A good crust is necessary.
> 
> Ricotta cheesecake is excellent and a bit less dense.


Good you mentioned that because when I was a boy not too long ago  , the crust was my favorite part of the cheese cake!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> I love cheesecake & I always have - but these days, it has to be gluten-free.
> I have a couple of good recipes that I can use - one is for a delicious mocha cheesecake & nobody who eats a slice can resist taking another; which is why I don't make it very often.


Reminds me of my favourite Alistair Little recipe, for 'sun' dried tomatoes. It finishes..

Taste one. Eat the lot. Start again.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well it's clear that about 75% of people like cheese cake based on the results so far!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My God! Of course. Nothing like a good rich New York style cheese cake. Not that fake light French stuff. Sits on your gut like a pound of lead. Fabulous with a nice coffee and shared with someone else.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Now I'm going to have to head out to the diner down the street and get a slice of caramel-apple cheese cake.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> My God! Of course. Nothing like a good rich New York style cheese cake. Not that fake light French stuff. Sits on your gut like a pound of lead. Fabulous with a nice coffee and shared with someone else.


Watch it!!! i happen to like the french style stuff!!!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

plus there are so many flavors of cheese cake..


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ldiat said:


> plus there are so many flavors of cheese cake..


It's probably the most versatile cake there is.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> Watch it!!! i happen to like the french style stuff!!!


Eat what you like, some are more choosy then others .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't eat it often but when I do the heavier it is the better.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love it but it's on my list of foods to avoid, save once or twice a year. Along with pizza, french fries, ice cream, hot dogs, donuts, ribs, milkshakes, candy bars, etc... And I still need to lose 15 lbs. Eat up, young people, while you can get away with it!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't care for cheesecake -- which is ironic, because I love cheese.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I love it but it's on my list of foods to avoid, save once or twice a year. Along with pizza, french fries, ice cream, hot dogs, donuts, ribs, milkshakes, candy bars, etc... And I still need to lose 15 lbs. Eat up, young people, while you can get away with it!


Pizza is not inherently unhealthy or fattening, though. If you eat broccoli pizza or vegetable pizza, or just plain cheese pizza -- assuming it's homemade -- it's not fattening at all. Also, how about just limiting yourself to plain donuts (i.e. no sugar glazing or icing).


----------

